# Vintage Inks



## Atherton Pens (Jun 21, 2012)

Wondering if there is any market interest in vintage ink?  I have an opportunity to buy some old ink still in original packaging.  I believe it is  Parker Black ink from the 1940s or 50s.  Any one have an idea of the value and interest level?

Thanks.


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 21, 2012)

Nope, but I will be watching.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 21, 2012)

May I suggest you contact Mike Kennedy at Indy pen dance he may have the information you require.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 21, 2012)

There are a few that collect and use vintage inks but not many.  Mostly you will find those that collect the large bottles half full that were used to fill the ink wells in school.  The interesting part is the ink was made so well that is did not spoil.  Bad ink will get a film and a mold on it.  There is a chemical that is part of the ink formula that inhibits the growth of mold.  From time to time you will hear of a modern ink where there is a bad batch because of this chemical not being mixed correctly.  Anyway back to the question at hand, should you buy the ink to re-sell to collectors.  The one thing that caught my eye was you said in the original packaging.  That is where you will find your interest.  If you get it cheap you can easily put it on fleabay and will do well with it.  Don't put it all on at once put on one bottle and see what it does then go from there.  No need to flood the market if you can get 2-3 people bidding against one another.


----------

